# Woodhall Spa Hotchkin Course Saturday 24th June 2pm



## Lincoln Quaker (May 18, 2017)

After seeing the thread about people looking for games before Forest Pines on the Sunday I thought I would check the diary and see what we can offer if anyone fancies a game.

This isn't just open to those playing Forest Pines though.

Hotchkin course 2pm (I have reserved 3 tee times)

Â£40 each and that includes sweep money.

Normal green fee is Â£80

Anyone interested in playing a world top 100 course?

Add your name below if you are.

1. Lincoln Quaker


----------



## davemc1 (May 18, 2017)

I'll have a go at this mate :thup: still no good at c+p though


----------



## Merv_swerve (May 18, 2017)

Don't think I can pass this up!
>>>

Anyone interested in playing a world top 100 course?

Add your name below if you are.

1. Lincoln Quaker
2. davemc1
3. Merv_swerve


----------



## anotherdouble (May 18, 2017)

Anyone interested in playing a world top 100 course?

Add your name below if you are.

1. Lincoln Quaker
2. davemc1
3. Merv_swerve
4. Anotherdouble


----------



## Dando (May 19, 2017)

really tempted to join this one.
what are peoples plans, hotel wise for the saturday evening before heading off to Forest Pines.


----------



## Nashy (May 19, 2017)

Great course for anyone thinking about it, Â£40 is a bargain as well. If I hadn't already got plans I would have jumped on this.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 19, 2017)

Dando said:



			really tempted to join this one.
what are peoples plans, hotel wise for the saturday evening before heading off to Forest Pines.
		
Click to expand...

James I was going to book a premier or travelodge for the sat night after woodhall. It would be a shame not to play it as I am up there


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 19, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			James I was going to book a premier or travelodge for the sat night after woodhall. It would be a shame not to play it as I am up there
		
Click to expand...

2 premier inn's close enough in Lincoln and there is also one really close to Forest Pines.

The Travelodge in Lincoln is miles from the centre.

The Ibis on the bypass should be a good price.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 19, 2017)

Premier 3.5 miles from forest pines is Â£57.50


----------



## Dando (May 19, 2017)

Anyone interested in playing a world top 100 course?

Add your name below if you are.

1. Lincoln Quaker
2. davemc1
3. Merv_swerve
4. Anotherdouble
5. Dando


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 19, 2017)

As I have just been asked.

For those that haven't got a club handicap you are fine as I am signing you on. 

Thanks


----------



## wookie (May 19, 2017)

Yes please Glyn


----------



## Dando (May 19, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Premier 3.5 miles from forest pines is Â£57.50
		
Click to expand...

Looks good to me!  Will be booking my room on payday.
really looking forward to playing at woodhall as I've only heard and read good things about the place and it looks amazing.


----------



## Merv_swerve (May 19, 2017)

Dando said:



			Looks good to me!  Will be booking my room on payday.
really looking forward to playing at woodhall as I've only heard and read good things about the place and it looks amazing.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry about playing well, just enjoy the place.
Terrific course.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 19, 2017)

Dando said:



			Looks good to me!  Will be booking my room on payday.
really looking forward to playing at woodhall as I've only heard and read good things about the place and it looks amazing.
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate I will get myself booked in


----------



## Region3 (May 19, 2017)

Merv_swerve said:



			Don't worry about playing well, just enjoy the place.
Terrific course.
		
Click to expand...

And if you go in a bunker, no matter how far you have to the green, get your sand wedge out.


----------



## Dando (May 19, 2017)

Region3 said:



			And if you go in a bunker, no matter how far you have to the green, get your sand wedge out.
		
Click to expand...

That's  like the advice I was given about the heather at Walton Heath when I first played there


----------



## ruff-driver (May 19, 2017)

Long long time since i've been to woodhall so if there is room i'm game .


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (May 19, 2017)

Yes please.  Too good an opportunity to miss.

1. Lincoln Quaker
 2. davemc1
 3. Merv_swerve
 4. Anotherdouble
 5. Dando      
6. Wookie
7. PuttPuttSteve


----------



## SteveW86 (May 19, 2017)

1. Lincoln Quaker
2. davemc1
3. Merv_swerve
4. Anotherdouble
5. Dando  
6. Wookie
7. PuttPuttSteve
8. SteveW86


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 20, 2017)

1. Lincoln Quaker
2. davemc1
3. Merv_swerve
4. Anotherdouble
5. Dando  
6. Wookie
7. PuttPuttSteve
8. SteveW86
9. Ruffdriver

I have got room for 3 more as it stands as I have 3 tee times,


----------



## Stuart_C (May 20, 2017)

1. Lincoln Quaker
2. davemc1
3. Merv_swerve
4. Anotherdouble
5. Dando 
6. Wookie
7. PuttPuttSteve
8. SteveW86
9. Ruffdriver
10. Stu

Go ed I'll make the journey with Larrymac in his love wagon.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 20, 2017)

1. Lincoln Quaker
2. davemc1
3. Merv_swerve
4. Anotherdouble
5. Dando 
6. Wookie
7. PuttPuttSteve
8. SteveW86
9. Ruffdriver
10. Stu
11. Blue in Munich


----------



## anotherdouble (May 20, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			1. Lincoln Quaker
2. davemc1
3. Merv_swerve
4. Anotherdouble
5. Dando 
6. Wookie
7. PuttPuttSteve
8. SteveW86
9. Ruffdriver
10. Stu

Go ed I'll make the journey with Larrymac in his love wagon.
		
Click to expand...

Fam be good to meet and have a pint after


----------



## Stuart_C (May 20, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Fam be good to meet and have a pint after
		
Click to expand...

Definitely blud :cheers:


----------



## Dando (May 26, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Premier 3.5 miles from forest pines is Â£57.50
		
Click to expand...

all booked up and added the breakfast.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 26, 2017)

Dando said:



			all booked up and added the breakfast.
		
Click to expand...

I all booked but will have to nick yours.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 26, 2017)

What's the name of the one you've booked into?


----------



## ruff-driver (May 26, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			What's the name of the one you've booked into?
		
Click to expand...

Probably lakeside, https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...x272064ea0f2b9de9!8m2!3d53.563268!4d-0.614419


----------



## Dando (May 26, 2017)

ruff-driver said:



			Probably lakeside, https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...x272064ea0f2b9de9!8m2!3d53.563268!4d-0.614419

Click to expand...

Yes that's the one


----------



## anotherdouble (May 27, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			What's the name of the one you've booked into?
		
Click to expand...

Scunthorpe. DN16 3UA Richard


----------



## Lump (May 27, 2017)

If there is space left. I'd love a chance to play wood hall spa.

1. Lincoln Quaker
2. davemc1
3. Merv_swerve
4. Anotherdouble
5. Dando 
6. Wookie
7. PuttPuttSteve
8. SteveW86
9. Ruffdriver
10. Stu
11. Blue in Munich
12. Lump


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 28, 2017)

Lump said:



			If there is space left. I'd love a chance to play wood hall spa.

1. Lincoln Quaker
2. davemc1
3. Merv_swerve
4. Anotherdouble
5. Dando 
6. Wookie
7. PuttPuttSteve
8. SteveW86
9. Ruffdriver
10. Stu
11. Blue in Munich
12. Lump
		
Click to expand...

Nice one James. I can't book anymore in now as the tee times around us are booked so we will have to do a reserve list if needed.


----------



## Smiffy (May 28, 2017)

This holds the rest of us in good stead.
If anything is going to make you feel that your golf game is in need of an overhaul it will be the Hotchkin course.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 28, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Scunthorpe. DN16 3UA Richard
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Chris, you've now got one more for breakfastâ€¦â€¦...


----------



## SteveW86 (May 28, 2017)

Very excited for an excellent 3 days of golf now!

Made all the better by HID being away on a work trip the week before so I'll be able to get lots of practising in.....and not have to make an excuse as to why I have bought even more golf balls.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 28, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thanks Chris, you've now got one more for breakfastâ€¦â€¦...
		
Click to expand...

That's good. I am nicking some of Dando's anyway so the more the merrier. James might not be impressed but we will cross that bridge........


----------



## Dando (May 28, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			That's good. I am nicking some of Dando's anyway so the more the merrier. James might not be impressed but we will cross that bridge........
		
Click to expand...

be prepared to be forked!


----------



## ruff-driver (May 29, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			This holds the rest of us in good stead.
If anything is going to make you feel that your golf game is in need of an overhaul it will be the Hotchkin course.


Click to expand...

Au contraire roberto, after being beaten up by the hotchkin, F.P should feel like a pitch & putt


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 18, 2017)

LQ, I'll be looking to arrive by 1pm next week,  are you doing the draw beforehand?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 18, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			LQ, I'll be looking to arrive by 1pm next week,  are you doing the draw beforehand?
		
Click to expand...

Yes will do it tomorrow for you Stu,


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 18, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Yes will do it tomorrow for you Stu,
		
Click to expand...

Don't do it just for me.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 18, 2017)

Stu C fam lad. We might get drawn together.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 18, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Stu C fam lad. We might get drawn together.
		
Click to expand...

Looking at the list blud, I suppose there's worse people I could get drawn with :ears: :rofl:


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 19, 2017)

Glynn, these 2 ^^ sound like they have a love in going on. 

Promise I won't win if you don't put me in there group. Plus I'll buy you a lime an lemo an a bag of quavers if you put me out before them!!


:rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 19, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Promise I won't win if you don't put me in there group.
		
Click to expand...

Dave,

You wont win whatever group we put you in


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 19, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Dave,

You wont win whatever group we put you in 

Click to expand...

:clap: :clap:  :clap:


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 19, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Dave,

You wont win whatever group we put you in 

Click to expand...

say that to the boys who attended the RSG meet 

in fairness your probably right, stunk the gaff out last 2 times I've played


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 19, 2017)

Draw......

14.00 

The winner  DaveMc
Puttputtsteve
Stevew86
Ruff-driver

14.10

LQ
Merv Swerve
Wookie
Blue In Munich

14.20

StuC
Anotherdouble
Dando
Lump

Full handicap stableford 

Â£40 each, cash on the day, if you cant make it please let me know asap as I may have a replacement.

Prizes for the top 4 if everyone turns up.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 19, 2017)

Cheers Glyn I'll get there for 2:10pm


----------



## rhubarbtheatregolf (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi there, do you have any places left for your Woodhall Spa visit on 24th June? F so, count me in, I haven't played there for a long time. Let me know, cheers, RTG


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 19, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Cheers Glyn I'll get there for 2:10pm

Click to expand...

Liverpool Chelsea fam. Battle lines are drawn. Looking forward to it


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 19, 2017)

Great draw Glynn!  I'll keep my end of the bargain and won't win on purpose  

If memory serves me right, I've not met any of the others in my group, which is always a good thing considering.. Hopefully tho, someone's played it before to show us the ropes

Very much looking forward to this :thup:


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 19, 2017)

Dando me old southern mate you up for kicking a bit of Northern butt at Woodhall. Me and you against Messers Lump and Stu C


----------



## Fish (Jun 19, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Liverpool Chelsea fam. Battle lines are drawn. Looking forward to it
		
Click to expand...

You'll be scarred for life &#128540;


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 19, 2017)

Fish said:



			You'll be scarred for life &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for the warning my old blue mate


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jun 19, 2017)

Nice one Glynn, looking forward to it.


----------



## wookie (Jun 19, 2017)

Is anyone about on the Friday and fancy trying to get a twilight on the Bracken? (Is there such a thing Glynn?)


----------



## rhubarbtheatregolf (Jun 19, 2017)

What time do you plan to play Bracken on Friday? RTG


----------



## wookie (Jun 19, 2017)

rhubarbtheatregolf said:



			What time do you plan to play Bracken on Friday? RTG
		
Click to expand...

Nothing set in stone yet but hoping to be in the area by 4 ish so around 5 I suppose.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 19, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Liverpool Chelsea fam. Battle lines are drawn. Looking forward to it
		
Click to expand...

Is right blud :thup:


anotherdouble said:



			Dando me old southern mate you up for kicking a bit of Northern butt at Woodhall. Me and you against Messers Lump and Stu C
		
Click to expand...

I hope you'll be putting your money where your mouth is fam??



Fish said:



			You'll be scarred for life &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

It's my purpose in life


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 19, 2017)

All the big hitters out first, makes sense really 

Btw what's the R.V point for the day? Don't say the bar or i'll never leave it


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 19, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Is right blud :thup:


*I hope you'll be putting your money where your mouth is fam??
*


It's my purpose in life 

Click to expand...

Oh yes fam


----------



## Fish (Jun 19, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			I hope you'll be putting your money where your mouth is fam??
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, I'll have a side bet that Dando & Chris kick yer arris. &#128540;


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 19, 2017)

Fish said:



			Hmm, I'll have a side bet that Dando & Chris kick yer arris. &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

Leg it you

Lump is a proper golfer, I'll be able to leave my sticks in the car and caddy for him instead:rofl:


----------



## Dando (Jun 19, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Dando me old southern mate you up for kicking a bit of Northern butt at Woodhall. Me and you against Messers Lump and Stu C
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, sounds like a good idea


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 19, 2017)

Dando said:



			Yes mate, sounds like a good idea
		
Click to expand...

Good lad. Looks like dinner will be paid for


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 19, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Great draw Glynn!  I'll keep my end of the bargain and won't win on purpose  

If memory serves me right, I've not met any of the others in my group, which is always a good thing considering.. Hopefully tho, someone's played it before to show us the ropes

Very much looking forward to this :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You and stuey wont hit less than 175 shots in total.:thup:

Strike that, 182 in total. Bet?


----------



## Fish (Jun 20, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			You and stuey wont hit less than 175 shots in total.:thup:

Strike that, 182 in total. Bet?
		
Click to expand...

and how many lost balls between them &#129300; 0-4 / 5-9 / 10+ &#128540;


----------



## rhubarbtheatregolf (Jun 20, 2017)

wookie said:



			Nothing set in stone yet but hoping to be in the area by 4 ish so around 5 I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

Earliest I can get to W Spa is 4pm, so any tee time after that is fine for me. Although I don't know whether they have 'twilight type' reduced rates or not? Cheers. RTG


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 20, 2017)

wookie said:



			Is anyone about on the Friday and fancy trying to get a twilight on the Bracken? (Is there such a thing Glynn?)
		
Click to expand...




rhubarbtheatregolf said:



			What time do you plan to play Bracken on Friday? RTG
		
Click to expand...




wookie said:



			Nothing set in stone yet but hoping to be in the area by 4 ish so around 5 I suppose.
		
Click to expand...




rhubarbtheatregolf said:



			Earliest I can get to W Spa is 4pm, so any tee time after that is fine for me. Although I don't know whether they have 'twilight type' reduced rates or not? Cheers. RTG
		
Click to expand...

Gents, I am working till after 7pm on Friday but if you want a game I will sign you in at guest rate , I am running the Summer pairs open so I will be in the clubhouse, pop in and I will sign you in to play.

The Bracken is in fantastic condition, played 9 last night and the fairways are excellent to walk on


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 20, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			You and stuey wont hit less than 175 shots in total.:thup:

Strike that, 182 in total. Bet?
		
Click to expand...

182 shots, they haven't got a chance


----------



## wookie (Jun 20, 2017)

rhubarbtheatregolf said:



			Earliest I can get to W Spa is 4pm, so any tee time after that is fine for me. Although I don't know whether they have 'twilight type' reduced rates or not? Cheers. RTG
		
Click to expand...

See Glynns post above (thanks again) - shall we aim for getting off at 5 in case I hit traffic on the way?  PM me your number and then we can stay in touch in case of any issues.


----------



## rhubarbtheatregolf (Jun 20, 2017)

wookie said:



			See Glynns post above (thanks again) - shall we aim for getting off at 5 in case I hit traffic on the way?  PM me your number and then we can stay in touch in case of any issues.
		
Click to expand...

Best number for me is 07989292281. If I don't answer, please leave a voice or text message, I'm usually not far away. Can you let me have your tel number also please? Cheers, RTG.


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			You and stuey wont hit less than 175 shots in total.:thup:

Strike that, 182 in total. Bet?
		
Click to expand...

You know I normally would but not playing medal, slow the course down too much sos


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 20, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			You know I normally would but not playing medal, slow the course down too much sos 

Click to expand...

So you are not planning on scoring on every hole then Dave :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 20, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			So you are not planning on scoring on every hole then Dave :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

He's not gonna break a habit of a lifetime:rofl:


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 20, 2017)

nope, out of the 12 playing, how many do you think will? 

no more than 4 I reckon


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			He's not gonna break a habit of a lifetime:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

suppose you can say that when you get 2 shots on the hard holes


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 20, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			suppose you can say that when you get 2 shots on the hard holes
		
Click to expand...

Meow......


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 20, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			nope, out of the 12 playing, how many do you think will? 

no more than 4 I reckon
		
Click to expand...

Roddy won't.


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Meow......
		
Click to expand...

sos bro, too many people coming at me at once. my bad


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 20, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			suppose you can say that when you get 2 shots on the hard holes
		
Click to expand...

He doesn't does he? I remember when Stu had a proper handicap


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 20, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			He doesn't does he? I remember when Stu had a proper handicap 

Click to expand...

Unfortunately I do, but in fairness  my course isn't as easy as LP, where it's wide open.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 20, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Unfortunately I do, but in fairness  my course isn't as easy as LP, where it's wide open.
		
Click to expand...

I heard its very easy to have a 6 handicap there


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 20, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I heard its very easy to have a 6 handicap there 

Click to expand...

Did he also say it was a well kept muni??


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 20, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			You know I normally would but not playing medal, slow the course down too much sos 

Click to expand...

OK, both of you wont score more than 64 s/ford points between you then. Bet?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 20, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I heard its very easy to have a 6 handicap there 

Click to expand...

7 now they've bought a stimp meter.:whoo:


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			OK, both of you wont score more than 64 s/ford points between you then. Bet?
		
Click to expand...

64? :rofl:

 I was gonna say 52


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 20, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			64? :rofl:

 I was gonna say 52 

Click to expand...

With the amount of shots you and Stuey get you could hit 50 x 7 irons, a few chips and 30 odd putts.


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 20, 2017)

30 odd putts? that's at least 10 less than normal :rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 23, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Draw......

14.00 

The winner  DaveMc
Puttputtsteve
Stevew86
Ruff-driver

14.10

LQ
Merv Swerve
Wookie
Blue In Munich

14.20

StuC
Anotherdouble
Dando
Lump

Full handicap stableford 

Â£40 each, cash on the day, if you cant make it please let me know asap as I may have a replacement.

Prizes for the top 4 if everyone turns up.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully everyone is still up for tomorrow, I am playing at 7.30 so will be in the bar from 11.45 onwards. Feel a light lunch coming along nicely before ripping the Hotchkin up in the afternoon.


please remember to bring cash as we don't do cashback in the clubhouse.


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (Jun 23, 2017)

Really looking forward to playing tomorrow.  Hope to be there around 12:30 in time for a spot of lunch.

Weather looking reasonable, so should be a great day.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 23, 2017)

See you all there folks :thup:


----------



## Dando (Jun 23, 2017)

Hoping to leave home about 9-30 ish so should be there about 1 as I'll need a break at some stage

safe journey everyone and see you all tomorrow


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 23, 2017)

Looking forward to this myself, see you there fellas.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 23, 2017)

PuttPuttSteve said:



			Really looking forward to playing tomorrow.  Hope to be there around 12:30 in time for a spot of lunch.

Weather looking reasonable, so should be a great day.
		
Click to expand...

As I haven't met some of you before just ask in the bar for Glyn and they will point you in my direction :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 23, 2017)

For those that are coming from Leeds M62/M18/M180 way don't come off at the A15 and head towards Lincoln as its really heavy traffic.



Head for Humberside airport and follow this route

https://goo.gl/maps/AJgofDbi3ro

That's your best route.


----------



## Region3 (Jun 23, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			As I haven't met some of you before just ask in the bar for Glyn and they will point you in my direction :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Glyn will be the one with 2 breakfasts in front of him


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 23, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			As I haven't met some of you before just ask in the bar for Glyn and they will point you in my direction :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just dont make the mistake of saying "can I have fries with that" to him.

(He has a monogrammed jumper).:whoo:


----------



## Lump (Jun 24, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			For those that are coming from Leeds M62/M18/M180 way don't come off at the A15 and head towards Lincoln as its really heavy traffic.



Head for Humberside airport and follow this route

https://goo.gl/maps/AJgofDbi3ro

That's your best route.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Glyn, was originally going to head down the A15. I'll follow your route now. (I know how bad the A15 can be)


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 24, 2017)

On my way, hope to be there for 1


----------



## wookie (Jun 24, 2017)

Safe journey everyone and hope you do better than my nearly 6 hours from SE London yesterday!

I've just watched the rugby at the hotel and going to head down for some much needed practice.


----------



## teegirl (Jun 24, 2017)

Enjoy a fabulous course, and may all your bunker shots be good ones


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 24, 2017)

Had my Matchplay round cancelled this morning by opponent. Gutted I didn't sign up for this as it looks epic! Enjoy boys & see you bright & breezy tomorrow at Forest Pines!


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 24, 2017)

Looking more like 1:30 for me now. Did we decide a meeting point?


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 24, 2017)

Easy, easy, easy 

Will give a comprehensive shot by shot account when the euphoria settles :rofl:


What a course BTW


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 24, 2017)

Great day out with some half decent golf between us 
Big thanks to glynn for taking us in, nice to meet some new faces , oh and dave , talk us through the tee shot on 14 :rofl:

safe trip everyone.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 24, 2017)

ruff-driver said:



			Great day out with some half decent golf between us 
Big thanks to glynn for taking us in, nice to meet some new faces , oh and dave , talk us through the tee shot on 14 :rofl:

safe trip everyone.
		
Click to expand...

Was that the one which didn't reach the ladies tee?


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 24, 2017)

SteveW86 said:



			Was that the one which didn't reach the ladies tee?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but we'll let dave give everyone the walkthrough, can't steal his thunder


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 24, 2017)

SteveW86 said:



			Was that the one which didn't reach the ladies tee?
		
Click to expand...

That was the 13th tee.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 24, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			That was the 13th tee.
		
Click to expand...

I stand corrected, glad you all saw it :whoo: great day, cheers again.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 24, 2017)

More Liverpool lads taking money off the Chelsea boys, one more win and we'll get to keep them.


----------



## Lump (Jun 24, 2017)

A big shout out to Glynn for organising this. What a course, respect to you pal, even on a good swing day it's hard golfing.

Cheers all, really enjoyed the company and course.


----------



## wookie (Jun 24, 2017)

Safely home after a traffic free journey.

Big thanks to Glynn for organising this and to him, Richard and Merv for the company and helping look for my tee shots.

A cracking but very difficult golf course which I will definitely be back to play at some point.


----------



## Dando (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks for sorting this Glynn.

While my golf was patchy I thoroughly enjoyed the course and company!


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 24, 2017)

Eh that tee shot on 13 was equalled with the fluff on 18   off the tee was where I lost most of my shots, bad day at the office for the driver/4i combo

Always good to meet old and new faces, at a great course.

thanks for the invite Gylnn :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 25, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Dave,

You wont win whatever group we put you in 

Click to expand...

A big slice of humble pie for you LQ:rofl:



anotherdouble said:



			Good lad. Looks like dinner will be paid for
		
Click to expand...

 Looks like you'll be starving tonight blud :whoo:



Fish said:



			and how many lost balls between them &#129300; 0-4 / 5-9 / 10+ &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

I only lost one on 16 after a poor tee shot.

Thanks to Glyn for arranging today's meet, it certainly is a rasper of a track.

Nice one to my playing partners, the company was better than the golf :ears::cheers:


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 26, 2017)

Wow and wow what a course. Glyn you are one lucky man. Thanks for the invite. Hope to do it again. Great company for the 18 holes, Dando, Lump (fantastic golf sir. Pleasure to watch) and my new pal fam aks Stuart C. Fam you know that borrowed money always accrues interest therefore you will be paying out more than you got in. Looking forward to taking your money at Sunningdale. Cheers guys once again


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jun 26, 2017)

Aye Cheers Glynn, top hosting and thanks for having us.
Looking forward to my next visit.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 27, 2017)

Wookie trying to get out of the bunker.




Ball still in bunker 




And here he is just about to drive home :whoo:


----------



## wookie (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks for lending me your cart&#128077;

Not sure what's funnier though: the fact that you caught me not getting out of one of those huge bunkers or that when I went to get "revenge" my battery had died and you stiffed it&#128514;


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (Jun 29, 2017)

Glynn - many thanks for organising a great day.  The course was in excellent shape, unlike my game!

Thanks again. Steve


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 29, 2017)

I've spoken to Duffers, when's the next invite??


----------

